# Bun Bun passed away... 2/21/09-5/7/12



## danzergurl00 (May 8, 2012)

hi. I just found this board and wanted to share about my Bun Bun. He was a flemish "gentle" giant. He was only 3 years and 3 months. He was such a sweet bunny, but with the attitude of a cat. He loved lettuce, raisins, and apples. He lived inside the first year where he loved to run and binky. My husband built him a very nice large hutch that he enjoyed the past 2 years. (with free roam of the garage) 

I talked my husband into getting him and he ended up being his best buddy. 

Yesterday Bun Bun didn't look right. He just wanted to lay down and was breathing faster than normal and he didn't want raisins. This was the only sign anything was wrong, but him not wanting raisins was shocking! We went and got him some more lettuce and he hopped into his box...seeming okay. I checked on him a few hours later and he was in his liter box. My husband checked on him at 10pm and he was gone. Laying peacefully with his head on the edge of the box and ears back. 

We can't believe he's gone. We lost him so early. we expected to spend many more years with him. I can't help but wonder what went wrong....

We'll miss you Mr Bun Bun. We love you buddy.


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

Super, super hugs. His tribute here must have taken a lot to write, with any luck it will help ease his passing. When my Bailey passed away it helped writing him a tribute and sharing pictures.

:hearts: Bun Bun :hearts:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 8, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss



K


----------



## Deliciosa (May 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. He must have been a lovely little giant.
:bunnyangel: Binky free, Bun Bun :bunnyangel:


----------



## LakeCondo (May 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Going that quickly is always a mixed blessing: he didn't suffer, but you didn't expect it. He knew you loved him & wanted the best for him, so he had a good life.


----------



## HEM (May 8, 2012)

We are sorry for your loss
Safe travels to the bridge, Bun Bun


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so shocking when they go so fast without warning. Great for them, sad for us. Binky free big guy.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 9, 2012)

So sorry about your recent loss of BunBun~it's difficult when you don't have a real chance to say goodbye. Binky Free~


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 9, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace big guy, our Commander Bun-Bun is waiting to greet you at the bridge.


----------



## danzergurl00 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## danzergurl00 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. They mean alot to me and my husband. Our daughter is almost 2... she doens't quite realize that Bun Bun is gone..and i'm thankful for that. All rabbits are called Bun Bun to her. 
I can't believe it happened so fast, but thankful for that as well. Just wish he was much older. 

We miss our Bun Bun so much! This is so hard. He went through alot with us. We got him when we first got married and we all learned together. We had no idea what getting a rabbit would be like!  

Nancy...i love that you had a Commander Bun Bun. So cute. We called him Mr Bun Bun..or sometimes Professor. haha. 

Thank you all again!


----------



## danzergurl00 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. They mean alot to me and my husband. Our daughter is almost 2... she doens't quite realize that Bun Bun is gone..and i'm thankful for that. All rabbits are called Bun Bun to her. 
I can't believe it happened so fast, but thankful for that as well. Just wish he was much older. 

We miss our Bun Bun so much! This is so hard. He went through alot with us. We got him when we first got married and we all learned together. We had no idea what getting a rabbit would be like!  

Nancy...i love that you had a Commander Bun Bun. So cute. We called him Mr Bun Bun..or sometimes Professor. haha. 

Thank you all again!


----------



## danzergurl00 (May 9, 2012)

this was our sweet Bun Bun. Sorry for so many posts...my computer was frozen and I don't know how to erase them.


----------

